# has anyone used a ProCut CR630 Plotter



## gabes7860 (Nov 21, 2007)

This plotter is on sale for $399.00, I am looking for a plotter to cut out my designs for heat transfers 8.5 x 11 sheets. Is this worth buying or should I go another direction? Thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

This plotter will not contour cut inkjet transfers , you need a machine with either optical arms, or the laser manual registration cutter.

R.


----------



## gabes7860 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you rodger, do you have any suggestions on a good plotter with a decent price tag?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Gabes, here are a few, Graphtec, Roland, Summa, US cutter laser, jaguar111, take your choice, I like the Graphtec CE5000-60 and the CE5000-40, alot of people here like the Roland but there are other cutters that are as good or better.
Hope this helps you a bit!

R.


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

gabes7860 said:


> This plotter is on sale for $399.00, I am looking for a plotter to cut out my designs for heat transfers 8.5 x 11 sheets. Is this worth buying or should I go another direction? Thanks


No problems with mine.


----------



## ejfuentz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello,

I don't know if you had bought the Procut CR630 plotter yet? or are still looking into it. I just wanted you to give my 2 cents on it. I had one for 8 months which I recently sold, it did not work well for me, and I spent alot of vinyl through it trying to get a job done. The screen would go blank, and it would stop alot, also you get a 1 year subscription with it and after that count on paying yearly for it (subscription). I got rid of it for next to nothing to someone who still wanted it after all I told him about it. Like I said that's my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------

